# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Web development question!

## existenceproduct

Would you recommend trying to work with a no-code program and build our own site or work with a third-party development team?

The issue were facing is our site is pretty unique and wed have to build on top of the no-code template. So, should we try to do as much as we can on our own and then pass it on? Or does that make it more difficult? Were at a standstill!

The site we have now is through a third party, but we need it updated. Of course, when your team is in college you have little funds to work with. Trying to go with the most cost-effective way possible.

----------


## Somit

Third-party development may have some criteria and are not good understanding for all. As a non-coder, this is the best choice to use and design your own website from scratch.

----------


## IanHarris

In conditions of lack of money, and also considering the fact that you are just studying in college and want to make a profitable startup, then I would advise you to finish the site yourself. After that, you could save up some money and transfer it to professionals for further E commerce Development so that people would find out about you and apply for your services.

----------


## existenceproduct

> In conditions of lack of money, and also considering the fact that you are just studying in college and want to make a profitable startup, then I would advise you to finish the site yourself Tennis Coach in Westhampton. After that, you could save up some money and transfer it to professionals for further E commerce Development so that people would find out about you and apply for your services.


thank you somuch for such suggestion really appreciate that.

----------

